# Gorgonzola Panna Cotta with Red Currant Gastrique & Crispy Prosciutto



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

*Panna Cotta:*


3 tbls Marsala
1 1/2 tsp unflavored gelatin
2 cups heavy cream
1 6-oz piece of Gorgonzola, crumbled
Pinch of nutmeg
Salt &amp pepper
1 recipe Red Currant Gastrique
1 recipe Crispy Prosciutto
1 cup fresh currants for garnish

&nbsp

*Red Currant Gastrique:*

1 cup red-wine vinegar
1/4 cup red currant jelly
Salt &amp pepper

&nbsp

*Crispy Prosciutto:*

2 tbls butter
3 ounces chopped sliced prosciutto

&nbsp

&nbsp

*Panna Cotta:*

Place Marsala in small bowl. Sprinkle gelatin over Marsala. Let stand 5 minutes to soften gelatin.

Bring cream just to a simmer in a medium heavy saucepan over moderate heat. Add Gorgonzola and whisk until just melted. Remove from heat and add gelatin mixture, whisking until gelatin is dissolved. Seat with nutmeg, and salt &amp pepper to taste.

Ladle or pour mixture into six 3/4 cup custard cups, ramekins, or small molds. Loosely cover with plastic wrap and chill 4 hours or up to overnight.

Cut around edges of each panna cotta to loosen. Set each cup in shallow bowl of hot water for 10 seconds. Immediately invert onto plate. Garnish with crispy prosciutto and fresh currants. Drizzle gastrique over or beside each panna cotta. Makes six servings.

*Red Currant Gastrique:*

In a small saucepan simmer vinegar until reduced to about 1/4 cup. Whisk in red currant jelly, whisking until smooth. Season with salt &amp pepper to taste. Keep warm, covered.

&nbsp

*Crispy Prosciutto:*

Melt butter in medium nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add prosciutto and sauté until crisp, about 6 minutes. Drain on paper towels (may be prepared up to 2 hours in advance).

Reprinted with permission from Panna Cotta: Italy's Elegant Custard Made Easy, 2007, written by Camilla V. Saulsbury, Cumberland House Publishing, Nashville, Tennessee.


----------

